# Aluminium shutter repairs



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

We are looking for someone who can tell us where we can get our window shutters repaired please. We are in Alexandria although if we need to use someone from Cairo that's also possible. Our window shutters are aluminium metal and close horizontally down the window using a pulley system. One of the metal/plastic shafts has broken inside and we are having difficulty in finding anyone who knows how to repair them or even to buy replacement parts. Any help gratefully received.


----------

